# Northwest river report



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

nice job.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Was able to sneak out after work yesterday. Wind was howling and the water temps are still really cold, but was able to find two hungry gals. Quite a few people and boats out and about for a Tuesday, but that's March steelhead fishing for ya. Good luck to all that venture out this coming weekend!


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Was able to sneak out after work yesterday. Wind was howling and the water temps are still really cold, but was able to find two hungry gals. Quite a few people and boats out and about for a Tuesday, but that's March steelhead fishing for ya. Good luck to all that venture out this coming weekend!
> View attachment 820603
> View attachment 820604


Nice fish. Thank You for sharing. Nice fish porn.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Got out this weekend and got a couple in the cold. Didn't see anyone else fishing all weekend either. Fish came on jigs w/wax worms and spawn bags.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Going to be an interesting weekend coming up with all this rain we are getting and supposed to get. Rivers will be in rough shape. As much as I want to chase more chrome, might have to do something else for a few days.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

3200 out of tippy and water finally turned mud color yesterday. That’s what was reported to me by friend. Guessing she’ll hit 4K. Good thing is the fish will just come this year without stalling any….. canceled my plans to fish my birthday, instead I’m going to work ugh!!!


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I will be out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Originally planned going this weekend and had to change plans a couple weeks ago to next weekend.
That sounds like it may be a good thing.


----------



## whistler (Apr 12, 2012)

Let’s be honest, anytime on the river in march is better than not on the river.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just gotta know where to look for them in higher water.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Just watch where you are stepping with all of this extra water.


----------

